

How I made sure all 12 of my kids could pay for college themselves - ibsathish
http://qz.com/165716/how-i-made-sure-all-12-of-my-kids-could-pay-for-college-themselves/#/h/40027,2/

======
cryoshon
This article starts off seeming as though it's really good, but quickly turns
into a bit of a nightmare -- " Remember, for 15 years, she was either pregnant
or just had a baby." nonwithstanding.

I understand that having a prescribed system helps when you have a lot of kids
around, but I really feel bad for the kids -- it seems as though every moment
of their day was regimented in some way, and they had no idle time to
introspect.

I get that they were being taught "valuable life skills" etc, but I know for a
fact I'd be a far less self-directed person if I'd been ushered from timeslot
to timeslot throughout my childhood and adolescence.

~~~
frogpelt
You should probably contact the author and see how his kids are doing now that
they are mostly grown.

I imagine you would find self-directed adults making good decisions and having
a generally positive impact on society.

Children must have structure. And if you're going to bring 12 of them into the
world, you are basically running a small army. If you lose the regimen, the
kids start running the house. When the kids run the house, they usually become
lousy adults.

Of course exceptions do exist.

------
Gravityloss
Interesting. He didn't describe their motivations on having so many children.

~~~
d0100
I guess he had the money, the wife, and the disposition.

